# missed miscarriage?



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I am my own worst enemy with this internet but I am really starting to freak myself out and I need to hear a voice of sanity. I know you can't give me a definite answer but at least if you can re-assure that I'm being slightly paranoid I can settle again. It's a long winded one but here goes.....

I had a bleed on sat morning, brown blood on my pj trousers whilst I was sleeping. Didn't seem to pass any clots or anything. Contacted NHS Direct who said it sounded reasonably normal, happened to loads of woman blah blah blah and unless it turned red and clottish it was prob nothing to worry about. Since then I have slightly spotted and got some brown discharge when wiping - but no clots. This all seemed to stop on tuesday and I now have a rather lot of clear CM, feels like I'm constantly running (sorry  ) and wet.

When I contacted my clinic on mon they said brown wasn't too bad and if it got worse to contact them but other than that I just have to wait for my viability scan on the 25th. I haven't had many symptoms of being pregnant, other than breast pain and that now seems to be passing also. I know that this happens throughout pregnancy but I am really starting to worry that I have had a missed miscarriage.
Does this sound Reasonable or am I jumping to conclusions

please help?!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

as they said, brown loss is different than red and the clear cm is ok too!

Your body is reacting to the new hormones in your body and as long as the cm doesn't have an offensive smell then things sound ok to me.

Let us know how your scan goes

Take care x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

panic over!!  

had some more bleeding last night so phoned this morning and pushed appointment forward by two days.

been for scan and everything is ok - can now put my mind at rest. Doc says that its an implantation bleed, everything looks ok and I'm measuring at 6wks 3dys. If it carries on just take it easy and wait it out unless it turns fresh.

thanks for the advice -you are the calm voice in a storm.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Excellent.

I'm glad we could help, we are always here if we can help any other time

Take care x


----------

